# Idaho Falls area, anyone?



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey,

It seems like we might end up in Idaho Falls in a few months.
Anyone ever hunt that area?
Any forums for Idaho specific fishing/hunting?


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Try rokslide. They are pretty much everywhere but have a lot of forum members from the western states. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Brettski7 said:


> Try rokslide. They are pretty much everywhere but have a lot of forum members from the western states.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I grew up in Idaho Falls and it's a nice area. I wasn't into hunting as much as the time ( with high school sports), but did get out quite a bit. Tex Creek is a popular hunting zone. I also have hunted elk and deer in 76 a couple times. There are also some good units around Pocatello as well. 

For Idaho specific forums, maybe you could try Monster Muleys as well?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Eastman's is also another good forum for Idaho, however like any state out there those who live there a at times quite closed lip and don't give up information very easy.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

An hour in any direction from Idaho Falls and you'll be in great hunting and fishing. Spend a little time in Idaho and you'll never come back to the future California(Utah). Go north young man, go north.


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

I joined, seems like one hell of a forum for hunting!
Thanks!



Brettski7 said:


> Try rokslide. They are pretty much everywhere but have a lot of forum members from the western states.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Thank you, I will take a look!

I'm not out for information on where to find animals, more where can I go to enjoy solitude for fishing or hunting.. I want to get out in the backcountry, away from people...



Critter said:


> Eastman's is also another good forum for Idaho, however like any state out there those who live there a at times quite closed lip and don't give up information very easy.


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Great advice, I'm gonna check it out!



waspocrew said:


> I grew up in Idaho Falls and it's a nice area. I wasn't into hunting as much as the time ( with high school sports), but did get out quite a bit. Tex Creek is a popular hunting zone. I also have hunted elk and deer in 76 a couple times. There are also some good units around Pocatello as well.
> 
> For Idaho specific forums, maybe you could try Monster Muleys as well?


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Haha well, SLC is nice and all, but way too crowded from a small town boy like myself.
IF might even be too big but it's going to offer better opportunities for my son, than a small town of 20k people.

I love my son, but boy was life easier without him. Just had to worry about me and I couldn't give two sh*ts about me 
Now everything is about him and how he can get the best possible life and not miss out like I did.



BPturkeys said:


> An hour in any direction from Idaho Falls and you'll be in great hunting and fishing. Spend a little time in Idaho and you'll never come back to the future California(Utah). Go north young man, go north.


----------

